# newbie and 1st time FET testing Oct 8th! ~



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi guys 
i am 39 and my hubby is 51, but a fit one, just completed berlin marathon infact in a modest 3:22! 
hubby has 3 children from a previous marraige, all grown up and in adulthood now!

after 10 years of ttc naturally with the occasional aid of clomiphene hubby and i finally decided to jump on the IVF rollercoaster . something we had decided along time ago wasnt for us! in May 2007 we underwent our 1st CYCLE OF ICSI which resulted in an early miscarriage. initially we were gutted but now feel blessed that we actually got a BFP for the 1st time ever in my life! from this cycle we had 3 embryos frozen of which 2 beautiful 4 cell embies survived! again we felt blessed  we went for ET on 24 th september and i am due to test on the 8th october. foolishly today the evil pee stick got the better of me....declaring a BFN, needless to say i have been feeling pretty teary ALL day! but still no AF! .....we are praying it was a false result....and praying for our dream on monday! its strange this time round i have felt so much more confident and sure it had worked!  last time i started bleeding on day 10 and still had BFP, this time not bleeding and BFN!  . Guess we will have to bare the torture a wee while longer. looking forward to getting to know some of you girlies 
Tix xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Tixy and welcome to FF  

This is a great place for loads of support and information....one of the moderators will be along soon with loads of links for you to try out.

I am really sorry that your first ICSI ended so sadly....that's the problem with this blooming IF journey.  There is no rhyme or reason as to why sometimes it does work and sometimes it doesn't.

It is so hard to string out that 2ww i know, but you are a   for testing early!!!!    I really hope that it will prove to be a false result and that you test on the right day and get a BFP   

Wishing you much louck on your journey and looking forward to seeing you around on the boards.

Much love

Bib xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Tixy  
 for Test Day, not long now  

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
Why don't you pop along to the cycle buddies board and join in with the other ladies having treatment at the same time as you:

*October / November Cycle buddies ~ *
CLICK HERE
Or join 
*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~*
CLICK HERE

Here's a few more helpful links for you:

*Meanings ~ *
CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi Bib
thanks for the welcome! 
i know i cant believe i gave into the temptation of the pee sticks!!!!!! .
have you heard of girls getting BFN before test date and go onto have BFP?  or am i just grasping at straws!? 
Tix xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tixy I know right now your hoping so much for it to be wrong, and rightly so  
Getting a BFP after a BFN so close to test day is Rare but not totaly unheard of,
will your clinic do a blood test for you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi Dizzi
thanx for the directions and the advice. my clinic dont offer that service........guess I just have to hold out for an even bigger miracle! 
Tix x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for tomorrow.
   

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Tixy, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Lots of luck for your test tomorrow. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

hope it all works out well for you both

goodluck keepinghope xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi girls
a brief update
sadly it was BFN on the 8th Oct, i did a re-test today and as expected BFN......but where there was still hope i couldnt stop believing!
feel pretty numb and angry at the world!

so what now? .....well im 39 so time is not on our side......BUT nevertheless we need time out, to have a life, enjoy each other, our friends and family, have fun again..........this journey is exhausting!...we will go for our final attempt next summer.....AND im going to train for my 2nd marathon! Copenhagen!  
we have had 15 wonderful years together and  if this is meant to be it will be ... we plan to follow our dream a little while longer .....otherwise we will get our lives back on course....it can AND will be wonderful again!
keep believing in your dreams girls! 
LOL Tix xxx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Tix,

I am so sorry it wasn't a positive outcome hun  

It is clear to see that you are amazing woman and I really hope that you will achieve your dream in the summer.

Much love

Bib xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Tixy* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry   My heart oes out to you,

Good luck with the future!!
Natalie xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tixy, so sorry the result was not the one you wanted. 

You sound like an amazing person with a great attitude. You truly deserve a happy life no matter what! 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am sorry to read this, whatever your plans be sure to keep posting on FF 

Negative cycle ~
CLICK HERE

Take care 
  
~Dizzi~


----------

